# Favorite Movie Quotes



## Kenbo (Apr 27, 2013)

It was suggested in another thread to start a favorite movie quote thread and I think it's a pretty good idea.
So here we go, I'll start with the first video clip. My quote isn't until the end of the video but it's a good clip anyway.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 27, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

Ken as soon as I saw the title of your thread one and only one quote came to me- Clints famous words- I think what we have is a Cluster f....... 
Great clip Ken.


----------



## Brink (Apr 27, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

I'm gonna enjoy this thread.


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 27, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

My favourite movie quote is every quote used by Tracy Morgan in the movie "cop out" , he uses every single movie quote known to mankind in the movie, its hilarious!


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 27, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

Rush Hour


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*


----------



## SENC (Apr 27, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

That is, perhaps, my favorite movie, Kevin.


----------



## Jason (Apr 27, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

i have several favorites:

"Our Pets Heads are falling off"

"What we've got here is failure to communicate. Some men you just can't reach. So you get what we had here last week, which is the way he wants it. Well, he gets it"

"Hello. My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die"

"You only think I guessed wrong! That's what's so funny! I switched glasses when your back was turned! Ha ha! You fool! You fell victim to one of the classic blunders - The most famous of which is "never get involved in a land war in Asia" - but only slightly less well-known is this: "Never go against a Sicilian when death is on the line"! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! Ha ha ha... "

Jason


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 27, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

Why don't you go hump someone elses leg mutt face before I push yours in.
Heart break ridge, Clint Eastwood.

It's good to be the king!
Mell Brooks, history of the world.


----------



## Daren (Apr 27, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 27, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

Saw one eat a rockin chair once. Jaws
We're gonna need a bigger boat!


----------



## Mike Jones (Apr 27, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

*From City Slickers: * ..._"You killed anybody today, Curly?"_
Curly:....( after a long pause) _"The day ain't over yet"_

*From Crocodile Dundee:* Girl:..." Watch out! He's got a knife!"
*Dundee:* ..."Knife??? Hell, that ain't a knife.. this HERE's a knife!"
("knife", btw, is pronounced.."NOYFF")

*From Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid:* ..."Who ARE those guys?"


*From, 'The Mask'* ...."Somebody STOP me! :teethlaugh::teethlaugh:"


----------



## SENC (Apr 27, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

A classic!

Do you mind if we dance wif yo dates?
[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7lR3YDzKCA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 27, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

True Grit (1969 version)
*Ned Pepper* "I call that bold talk for a one eyed fat man."
*Rooster Cogburn* "Fill your hands, you sonofabitch!"


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 27, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

Another one of my favourites.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Apr 27, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

What we have here is failure to communicate.

Cool Hand Luke 1967


----------



## rdnkmedic (Apr 27, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*



SENC said:


> A classic!
> 
> Do you mind if we dance wif yo dates?
> [video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g7lR3YDzKCA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]



Eric Stratton, rush chairman, damn glad to meet you.


----------



## SENC (Apr 27, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

Kenbo, I wish you hadn't started this... had me thinking about favorite lines all evening.

Way too many to list, but I can't have a favorite list without the "these go to 11" quote from This Is Spinal Tap. A bit obscure, but another classic nonetheless.

[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ll7rWiY5obI&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]

And don't get me started on Blazing Saddles.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 27, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

I'm beginning to think SENC and I could watch movies together all day...


----------



## SENC (Apr 27, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

Good to know I'm not the only one with strange tastes!


----------



## HomeBody (Apr 28, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

"Badges? We don't need no stinkin' badges." Treasure of the Sierra Madre with Humphrey Bogart. Gary
[attachment=23945]


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 28, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

Another one of my favourite movies. Shawshank Redemption. If you haven't seen it, you're missing out.


----------



## Brink (Apr 28, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 28, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*



Brink said:


>


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*


----------



## scrimman (Apr 28, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

There is a whole littany of scenes from this movie alone, but this is my fav. [video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ey0wvGiAH9g[/video]


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

LOL the entire MPFC collection is a favorite but especially SFTHG. That was back when we was teens and used to get blitzed and go to the midnight showing of Rocky Horror Picture Show at least once a week.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 28, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 28, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

Jeremiah Johnson. You cook good rabbit pilgrim.............Griz.


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 29, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*



Kenbo said:


> Another one of my favourite movies. Shawshank Redemption. If you haven't seen it, you're missing out.


----------



## Mike Mills (Apr 29, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

Here is another from Stephen King. "Stand By Me" adapted from King's The Body.

The first 1-1/2 minutes is background of the kids so you can skip it and still get the gist. The "favorite movie quote" is at the end (typed).


----------



## Daren (May 3, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*


----------



## Brink (May 3, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

I feel happy!


----------



## Kevin (May 3, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

Like I said earlier in this thread. Don't get me started on MPFC. It would need it's own thread.


----------



## Molokai (May 4, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

i just love Clint Eastwood


----------



## Kevin (May 5, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

_I'm buying, he's paying. _ :rofl2:


----------



## Mandolin (May 5, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

"Do you pester a mean dog when he's sleeping? Do you kick em? Or do you leave him alone, hope he goes back to sleep?" Kevin Costner as Devil Anse Hatfield. Hatfields and McCoys.


----------



## Molokai (May 6, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*


----------



## SENC (May 6, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

I love Oh Brother Where Art There?... a great movie and maybe the #1 soundtrack for me.

Here is another classic, this movie is packed with unforgettable quotes...
The Great Santini
[video=youtube]The Great Santini[/video]

And from another pretty good movie filmed in the same house...
Big Chill
[video=youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1q4mgXrYo4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## brown down (May 6, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*

one of my favorite movies


----------



## Brink (May 11, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*


----------



## Brink (May 17, 2013)

*RE: Favourtie Movie Quotes*


----------

